# canary pairing



## mark150454 (Sep 23, 2009)

do canaries need to be housed in pairs or in a group


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

A male cock bird is usually fine with out company although having a female near by tends to make them sing more. We always had a roller canary and my god could it sing. As females dont. If keeping them indoors please be carefull with house hold products as they can cause them to become poorly with the sprays. Placing a male and female together in the same housing cage can stop the male singing, As they tend to show off if a female is visable but not actually in the cage with them.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Forget to add if you decide to pair off some there generally better 2 female to a male if you are considering breeding as it stops one getting to hen pecked.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Forget to add if you decide to pair off some there generally better 2 female to a male if you are considering breeding as it stops one getting to hen pecked.


I agree with this. My male canary lives with two females and they are quite happy. 
I find that a cock will sing more if there is a hen with him in the cage. My cock sings from dawn to dusk!


----------



## bengalboy (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with the last 2 posters, you need to have at least 2 hens, preferably 3


----------

